
Making the 'IMDB for games': how we hope to boost discoverability in gaming - elcoldtown
https://www.gamesindustry.biz/articles/2018-02-06-making-rawg-the-imbd-for-games
======
eridius
I assume the RAWG being talked about here is
[https://rawg.io](https://rawg.io). Odd that they didn't include a single link
in the article.

